
Show HN: Linux for normal people - PascLeRasc
https://github.com/mike-u/linux-for-normals
======
PascLeRasc
I made this to collect all the first-party applications available for Linux
that aren't directly focused on development. I'd like to see Linux being
treated as a regular OS by companies, and not have them ignore it or rely on
third party alternatives. I'd really appreciate any feedback or if you have
any recommendations for apps to add. Thanks!

